# under the M&M FAT CROAKERS



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I put in at the jrb , and went strait to the m&m. drifted through the pilons,from 8 am to 1pm . i caught about 30 croakers 12 to 15 inches the larger croakers where under the bridge. i also caught a 36 inch striper on squid, first time ever i did that.(i let him go). i also fished the tube (the fish wernt as big as fish (croakers )under the bridge...........tite lines............................<)))>{


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I put in at the jrb , and went strait to the m&m. drifted through the pilons,from 8 am to 1pm . i caught about 30 croakers 12 to 15 inches the larger croakers where under the bridge. i also caught a 36 inch striper on squid, first time ever i did that.(i let him go). i also fished the tube (the fish wernt as big as fish (croakers )under the bridge...........tite lines............................<)))>{


Forgive me what/where is the M&M?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

hey G-hype the m&m is the( monitor meramac bridge).. it's between the hamption roads bridge tunnel and the james river bridge.. it's the newer bridge of the 3 the fish seem to like. usually a good (spot) run there to. it's the first time i've fished it ,sence last october.i went to keptopeke last time out and skunked out..so i figured i'd fish a little closer to home this time..i had a good time..hunnington park has a nice ramp ....tite lines............<)))>{


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hey G-hype the m&m is the( monitor meramac bridge).. it's between the hamption roads bridge tunnel and the james river bridge.. it's the newer bridge of the 3 the fish seem to like. usually a good (spot) run there to. it's the first time i've fished it ,sence last october.i went to keptopeke last time out and skunked out..so i figured i'd fish a little closer to home this time..i had a good time..hunnington park has a nice ramp ....tite lines............<)))>{


}

Thanks for the info. My uncle and i were just tlking about somplace to get a few croaker/spot today. I am ready to ride to get them. Now all I have to do is determine if i have a partner.....:fishing:


----------



## mjesic1 (Jul 6, 2009)

*M&M Fat Croakers*

How deep was the water where you found the large croaker? And how far from the tube?


----------

